# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Cherche FA 1 an maximum

## morganemaya

Bonjour je recherche une FA de confiance pour garder ma chienne Maya, dogue argentin de 5 ans. 

Devant partir pour mon travail au maximum 1 an, je souhaite placer temporairement ma chienne, mon entourage ne souhaitant pas la garder. 

Je prends évidemment en charge les frais et paye pour le gardiennage.
Je souhaite avoir des nouvelles régulièrement et évidemment récupérer ma chienne à mon retour. 

Maya est une boule d'amour, très collante, peu active. 
Ayant 2 enfants en bas âge, elle est adorable avec eux, bien qu'un peu brusque car elle ne se rend pas compte de son gabarit.

Maya a habité avec un chat jusqu'à ses 2 ans. Mais depuis, elle course les chats inconnus qui pénètrent dans notre jardin. Je ne sais pas si elle pourrait de nouveau vivre avec un chat ou pas. 
Elle est dominante avec les femelles. Les mâles pas de soucis.

----------

